# The smell of my Marc Jacob's Snapshot



## laynee

Hi everyone, 

quick question. I just purchased my first Marc Jacobs Snapshot online and received it today. On the authentication card it states that it is 100% cow split leather with Polyurethane coating. My bag looks legit (to me) but the smell is just strange. I own a lot of leather handbags but the Snapshot is my first Marc Jacobs purchase. Has anyone please have some input for me? Shouldn't they smell like any other leather handbags as well? 

Thank you  

Alex


----------



## jblended

Did you purchase from the MJ site or elsewhere? If it's from another site, it may be worth authenticating it because those bags are heavily faked and that may explain the smell (factory/ cheap plastic smell).

If it is from MJ directly, you can contact them for an exchange. They should be accommodating about it. Or you can air it out for some time and hopefully the smell will fade.
Since it's a patent bag (the polyurethane coating you mentioned) it shouldn't have any smell (regardless of the brand), but I suppose that depends on the production methods and quality of plastic used.

I really hope you purchased from MJ directly as that would remove any doubts about the authenticity of the bag and then you would be able to request an exchange without any hassle.


----------



## pursekitten

I agree with jblended. Granted, my metallic gold snapshot is from TheRealReal but there was no odor of any kind on the bag. Any synthetic scents are a red flag. You may want the bag authenticated if it came from a secondhand shop. If the bag is in any way not as described including the smell, then you should initiate a return/exchange if possible.


----------



## laynee

Thank you Ladies. I have purchased from another store and think i will go ahead and authenticate it. I haven’t been online here for a while but it seems like this is not possible anymore. Do you have a recommendation for me to get it authenticated? Via pm works as well  best,
Alex


----------



## pursekitten

Unfortunately, I've only used Chanel-specific Etinceler Authenticators. I hope someone jumps in with a Marc Jacobs suggestion.


----------



## Grayday44

laynee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> quick question. I just purchased my first Marc Jacobs Snapshot online and received it today. On the authentication card it states that it is 100% cow split leather with Polyurethane coating. My bag looks legit (to me) but the smell is just strange. I own a lot of leather handbags but the Snapshot is my first Marc Jacobs purchase. Has anyone please have some input for me? Shouldn't they smell like any other leather handbags as well?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Alex


I had 4 snapshots and can’t say that they had an odd smell. But I would suspect the polyurethane is the cause.


----------



## laynee

One last question for the ones with Snapshot bags. What kind of zippers do they use on them ? Can someone please send me a picture?
I ordered a brand new one from a high end department store yesterday and will compare


----------



## laynee

pursekitten said:


> I agree with jblended. Granted, my metallic gold snapshot is from TheRealReal but there was no odor of any kind on the bag. Any synthetic scents are a red flag. You may want the bag authenticated if it came from a secondhand shop. If the bag is in any way not as described including the smell, then you should initiate a return/exchange if possible.


Can you tell me what kind of zippers (riri etc) your bag had ?


----------



## pursekitten

laynee said:


> Can you tell me what kind of zippers (riri etc) your bag had ?



Hi Laynee,
Of course! They're both YKK zippers. See below. Both metal zippers and D-rings are branded with "MARC JACOBS" on their side edges.






Below are more photos of the bag's identifying features to help you compare.











Hoping everything goes well with your bag!


----------



## Mac82

I hope someone will be able to help. I am having the same problem and the bag stinks! I have never seen anything like that and I own Burberry’s, MK’s, RL... it smell like strong glue? Do you have the same issue?


----------



## pursekitten

@Mac82 Usually a synthetic smell means faux leather but it could be poor storage by the seller? I'd return it if you can. Here's an old thread about the glue smell just in case it's helpful.


----------



## Mac82

Thanks . The seller has accepted the return.
I watched many you tube video and I have done researches trying to figure out if that snapshot is authentic. On some websites they explain that you should have:
- riri zippers (not sure is correct)
- label with not only the serial number but also with the Season printed on it (Ex. F09 xxxx... for Fall 2009, something like that)
- they showed the right colour of the plating
- the double stitching.








						How to tell a fake Marc Jacobs bag
					

What are the best ways to tell a fake Marc Jacobs bag from a genuine one? Our guide outlines the clues to avoid counterfeiters.




					www.howtodiyeverything.com
				




Mine thicked almost all the point above except for the zippers, the season on the label and obviously the unbearable smell.
I have also noted that the printing on tags, bags and certificates were off-center, not sure if that can be an alarm bell but I have the strong suspect that my bag is a counterfeit.


----------



## pursekitten

@Mac82 Yay, I'm glad they were able to accept the returs! The exclusivity of Riri zippers to Marc Jacobs was once true, but Marc Jacobs uses YKK zippers on many of their items nowadays. Here's another thread regarding the YKK zippers.

Below is a pic of my dustbag too for comparison; it's a textured, heavy but soft material with black satiny ribbon. My card looks different tho, but cards could be different for a multitude of reasons. The card sleeve also has textured horizontal lines.









One deciding factor I've discovered from several YouTubers is the double-stitch on the front of the bag. Genuine Snapshots will have a double-stitch on both sides of the front and back where the side leather pieces meet the front and back leather pieces. See below.






Yet, counterfeit Snapshots may have gotten SO good that an odd smell may be one of the key deciding factors. Genuine bags and care cards can be paired with fake bags. What a world.

At least after the return, you're now one step closer to the Snapshot of your dreams.

Best wishes!


----------



## laynee

Hi everyone, thank you all so much for your help. My bag was almost perfect but for the smell. I ordered a brand new one from a large local store I know carries only authentic designer stuff. When I received it, it had absolutely no smell to it, NONE! Other than that, it looked like the other bag. I have started a return and have received my money bag. It was a pretty bag, but I'm not paying that much on a most likely counterfeit handbag. Again, thanks so much for all your help


----------



## laynee

Mac82 said:


> I hope someone will be able to help. I am having the same problem and the bag stinks! I have never seen anything like that and I own Burberry’s, MK’s, RL... it smell like strong glue? Do you have the same issue?



May I ask where you purchased yours ? Have you gotten your money back?


----------



## polabear

Hi guys!

I am a newbie and I need help in checking if this bag that I recently purchased online is authentic. It would be highly appreciated if anyone is able to help me.


----------



## pursekitten

@polabear Unfortunately I've never seen this model IRL but I hope someone else can step in.


----------



## Monpe

Hola, podrían ayudarme a saber si mi bolsa MJ es real o fake?


----------



## WvK

Hi guys,

I just stumbled upon this thread and thank God for it. I happen to collect snapshot bags and started only last year. Now I am having doubts about the authenticity as some of them I bought from other sellers. I was able to tick most of the criteria mentioned in this thread. They don’t smell odd, what a reloefHowever, due to differences in the season of release I noticed small differences now on the bags.

It starts with the Drings. For the old and previous releases of the snapshot they have Marc Jacobs engraved on the rings. But for the new or recent ones, I don’t see this anymore especially on the Multi, DMT and Tie dye
.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also, the label of Marc Jacobs on the top of the bag. Some are THE MARC JACOBS and others have NEW YORK on them.







The dust bags also vary, some have only MARC JACOBS and others are THE MARC JACOBS.



I will really appreciate if you can assist me on this as I getting worried now.


----------



## pursekitten

WvK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread and thank God for it. I happen to collect snapshot bags and started only last year. Now I am having doubts about the authenticity as some of them I bought from other sellers. I was able to tick most of the criteria mentioned in this thread. They don’t smell odd, what a reloefHowever, due to differences in the season of release I noticed small differences now on the bags.
> 
> It starts with the Drings. For the old and previous releases of the snapshot they have Marc Jacobs engraved on the rings. But for the new or recent ones, I don’t see this anymore especially on the Multi, DMT and Tie dye
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129147
> View attachment 5129150
> 
> View attachment 5129152
> 
> Also, the label of Marc Jacobs on the top of the bag. Some are THE MARC JACOBS and others have NEW YORK on them.
> View attachment 5129146
> 
> View attachment 5129148
> View attachment 5129151
> 
> View attachment 5129149
> 
> The dust bags also vary, some have only MARC JACOBS and others are THE MARC JACOBS.
> View attachment 5129153
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if you can assist me on this as I getting worried now.
> 
> View attachment 5129154



Beautiful collection! Not an expert, but as long as the stitching is correct on all your bags I wouldn't worry. A third-party authenticator never hurts tho.

Marc Jacobs may have branded the Snapshot from "Marc Jacobs New York" to "The Marc Jacobs" starting in 2019 according to this Refinery29 post.

Check out this Purse Blog post dated 2018—all the bags are branded "Marc Jacobs New York" in the post. Yet, on the Marc Jacobs site this year the Snapshots are branded with "The Marc Jacobs", which is in line with the Refinery29 article.


----------



## WvK

Thank you! This helps a lot easing my worries


----------



## pursekitten

WvK said:


> Thank you! This helps a lot easing my worries



You're very welcome! So glad I could help.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Mine smells as well. It says leather with polyurethane coating on the label. I can't return it because it was bought in the US by someone I know. According to the tag it is from saks and discounted. I even checked the saks website to make sure they carry this model (french grey multi, logo strap). Now I am worried it might be fake. I am thinking of getting one from the official store in the philippines but it gets unreasonably overpriced because of duties and taxes compared to if i buy in the US.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

For comaprison this model which I saw was 350 USD in the marc Jacobs website is about 575 USD here.


----------



## quackedup

FYI
For anyone who is looking to buy a snapshot off eBay Australia, any listing that says its "Australian stock" is a huge red flag and counterfeit. There is no such thing as "australian stock".


----------

